# New here



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

I found this forum, looking through another forum I belong to. Figured why not. I have been riding the better part of the last twenty years, I mostly just do local speed events and trail riding. I would like to get into some CMO rides (way fun) I have a seven year old appendix mare by the name of Willow. I aquired her by accident really. I went and looked at a paint mare, whom i wasnt interested in but saw this beautiful chestnut mare. The lady said oh no cant sell her shes my daughters. A year later she called me up looking for a home for willow. She is a energetic fun to ride, ball of energy that would jump the moon if i asked her to. 
Beth


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

OK, are you going to make us ASK for pictures, or post them willingly?

Just kidding! but, I would love to see some pictures of Willow.

and Welcome!


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

I will for sure get pictures....as soon as I find my camera. Its still packed somewhere. I can try and get some decent ones on my phone but we'll see how that goes!


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

Well im not sure what to do about pictures guys. For some reason my photobucket account is no longer working. They changed a bunch of stuff. There should be over a 100 pictures on my account, but when i go to the website and sign in theres nothing. When i try and upload nothing happens....so if anyone has any ideas they'd be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

You can post them directly from your computer on here ;-). Welcome to HF! Look forward to hearing about you and Willow! Oh and pics pics pics please!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

can you explain hor to do that? When i click on the insert image thin in the reply box, it wants an http adress to post a picture. Im looking to post them from folders on my puter.
Thanks!


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

Here ya go! I finally figure this out, heres a cute picture I took yesturday,


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Is his blaze polka dotted? Or is that just the pic? Cute!


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes her blaze and sock both have spots on them, that was one thing that I originally loved so much about her...heres another


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She's beautiful! Welcome to the forum .


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*She's very pretty.*


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Willow is beautiful! Welcome to the forum


----------

